# FF won't let kids nurse



## chels24 (Feb 9, 2011)

My doe that I thought was going to kid anytime three weeks ago finally kidded tonight. She is licking them and talking to them but she won't let them nurse. They try but as soon as they get the teat in there mouths she moves away. I tried holding her but then she kicks them away. I had my husband hold her while I held her leg up, but now one of the babies won't even try. Its going to be in the negatives tonight so I brought them in hoping that once they get warmed up they will try again. So does anybody have any advice on how I can get her to let them nurse or should I just milk out some colostrum and bottle feed them some?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2011)

If the kids haven't had anything yet, I would milk her and get some colostrum into the kids. You don't want them to get weak. Has she passed her placenta yet? She may not want to let them nurse until that has passed. It really is just a matter of continuing to work with them but be prepared to bottle feed if it doesn't work out.


----------



## chels24 (Feb 9, 2011)

No she hasn't passed the placenta yet. If I milk her how much do they need?


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I would milk her out.  If she has never kidded before she is probably uncomfortable and new to it.  

I don't have my notes right here, but I believe the amount to feed newborn kids is around 16oz.  At this point, give them as much as they want-- they need the nutrition.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Another reason you want to milk her out is that you don't want her getting mastitis because her bag is probably bursting full.  We made the mistake of not milking out one of our does at her first kidding, because even though her twins were nursing, she was such a good producer that they couldn't nurse it down enough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2011)

It depends on how much they weigh and what breed they are. I would say basically one ounce per pound. You can put the colostrum in the refrigerator and heat it up the old fashioned way for the kids.


----------



## chels24 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We took the babies back out and she immediately let them nurse. I guess she just needed some time to come to terms with being a mom.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes those FF's just need time for that "Duh" moment to take over and realize these are her kids.


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations and so glad she's letting them nurse!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 10, 2011)

Instead of milking the doe out, I prefer to tie or hold her so she can't move (or kick) and then physically open the kid's mouth and put him/her on the teat. That way the kid knows where to nurse and the doe understands that the kid is supposed to nurse.  It's easier in the long run, IMO, than bottling the kid.

ETA:  Ack, just saw she let them nurse. That's what I get for not reading the thread all the way!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

Good thing she's finally figured it out. Sometimes you just have to let nature take over for a while.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 10, 2011)

My FF had a hard time realizing what her udder and teats were for too.  After a little bit of me holding her still and helping the kids find the teeny tiny teats she had that 'duh' moment and now is doing beautifully.  I'm glad that your situation worked out too!

ETA: WHERE'S THEM BABY PICS? Don't you know that's a rule here? (OK, well maybe not a written rule, but it's a known verbal one!  )


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad to hear mom is letting the kids nurse.


----------



## cstafford93514@yahoo.com (Feb 10, 2011)

Please, even though she let them nurse, check their tummies several times a day making sure there is something in there.  I had a ff allow nursing after delivery and then not allow nursing  later.  Those first 24 hours are critical especially in the cold.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 10, 2011)

My first time doe did the same this year. She had a single kid with a really painful delivery, and I think she associated the baby with the pain in her back end as well as her udder being sore from being so full, every time the baby touched her she'd back up and start whining. I tied her up and pinned her against a wall so the baby could nurse, and once she had nursed a while, the mom figured it out. 

Checking them a couple of times a day to be sure they are full is a good idea, especially in the first few days.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 10, 2011)

My goats hardly ever let them nurse untill the afterbirth is out, and my ff never never know what's going on


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 10, 2011)

That's great she let it nurse!  I vote for pictures too!

Aggieterpkatie, that is true, and it's really by one's preference whether or not to bottle feed.  From that one bad experience we learned to check and make sure the FF's udder isn't too full.


----------



## chels24 (Feb 10, 2011)

My husband had actually gone and checked on her before she delivered and told me she had a little bit of discharge, but otherwise she was fine. I went to see if she was close and found this:





I ran inside to get my kidding supplies and told him that wasn't just a little discharge she was streaming. Since he has never actually been around when one of our does gives birth I had him play midwife while I gave out directions. I figured he needed to know what to do if a doe starts kidding, especially if he thought that was a "little discharge.
She had two doelings and she's been a great mom. I've been checking on them through out the day and she's still letting them nurse and they are jumping around, so I figure they are doing pretty good.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 10, 2011)

So cute!  Thank you for posting pictures.  I love white kids!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 10, 2011)

1 oz per lb? no wonder my lil doe is so goofy. I can barely get her to drink 5cc's at a time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cute little ones!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 11, 2011)

I loves me some nubian babies!  I'm so glad my FF's girls inherited their dad's ears as opposed to mom's airplane ones.

Congrats again!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2011)

RabbitLover11 said:
			
		

> Aggieterpkatie, that is true, and it's really by one's preference whether or not to bottle feed.


I should have specified it's easier to get the kid to latch on properly first than have to bottle it *if you plan on having dam raised kids*.


----------

